

Privacy Protects Bothersome People, and isn't about me (or probably you) - clarkm
http://martinfowler.com/articles/bothersome-privacy.html

======
CodeCube
This is really well written. To be honest, I'd had a hard time vocalizing how
I felt about the whole thing. Though I definitely agree with everything said
in the article; I've got people in my own family (my own wife, for shame :P )
who are pretty adamant about the whole "I have nothing to hide" viewpoint. On
the surface, I couldn't really disagree with that. I _don 't_ have anything to
hide.

But this really helped me realize that it has nothing to do with "me" ...
privacy is about protecting others from abuse. Good stuff.

